# Injured rooster from dog attack



## MrsMcDonald (Dec 21, 2017)

Sunday our roo was grabbed by a neighbors German Shepherd. He had some scrapes and bruises and was too sore to stand on his own, but I syringe fed and watered him until yesterday (Wednesday) he finally was able to eat on his own. And he even walked around and scratched a little today. I have been giving him vitamins and electrolytes in his water and antibiotics orally once a day. His injuries seem much better and he’s more mobile now, but he’s also got a runny “snotty” nose? And you can hear his breathing like a kid when they are all stuffy. Could this just be because he’s in my house right now and was used to being outside? When I was cleaning his crate tonight and sitting with him I even noticed he was so stopped up at one point it seemed like the air was coming from around his eye like it had too much pressure? I’m not sure if that even makes sense :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2017)

Probably the stress has triggered a CRD more than likely MG. MG generally lies dormant in infected birds. Those birds appear to be healthy and no issues until a stressor comes along. Stressors  such as the incident with the attack, severe weather like sudden temp influx, hurricanes, tornado, even being moved to a new farm or coop.
CRD's are Chronic Respiratory Disease
MG is Mycoplasma Gallisepticum   it is estimated that 70-90% of all backyard flocks have MG. MG is worldwide. It lays dormant until a trigger.
Unfortunately it is also highly contagious. Quarantine him for the next 2 months. Best treated with Tylan injection.

If it is a simple CRD such as Infectious Bronchitis you will still need to treat.

I am attaching a link to a very good resourse- one I think all chicken owners should have on hand. At the bottle of all the pages is a chart/checklist for common poultry diseases. Respiratory/Non respiratory viral/Non respiratory bacterial
When looking at symptoms remember NOT ALL symptoms will present, but if the chicken has many things on the list but missing a few then it more than likely is the issue.
I recommend looking at the chart first then go up and read about the particular illness it closely represents.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044


----------



## MrsMcDonald (Dec 22, 2017)

That does sound like his symptoms. He’s been with our flock of 15 up until Sunday when he was attacked and we brought him inside to keep warm and treat his injuries. Should I also treat the rest of the flock since it’s so contagious? Or just wait for symptoms.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2017)

For now I would keep him quarantined and just treat him. You do need to do heavy biosecrity though. Do not wear the same shoes or clothes with the others. Sick birds are tended to last then shower and change.

MG can live on human hair, dog hair etc for up to 3 days. In a puddle of water for up to 9 days. 
Highly contagious. It is vertically and horizontally spread. Do not hatch eggs from infected birds that are gathered between 5-9 weeks after initial onset.


----------

